# Unfavourite Pokemon from each generation, what does your team look like?



## Aduro (Aug 13, 2014)

Similarly to the thread above (credit to  who I am shamelessly ripping off), how would a team made up of your most despised pokemon from each generation look?

Bear in mind that this is still for people who enjoy pokemon, but we can enjoy complaining about a few unfavourites, please give reasons as it can be fun.

 (pissed me off in almost every major cave in most games and made them all crappy for training grass types)
 Have you ever tried using one of these from a low level? They don't get ANY decent special attacks until LVL 40 and even then its barely worth it for its lame stats. Why not look into the future and tell me you're useless Xatu?
Not that its such a bad pokemon, but it got in Dragonite's way so badly in the 3rd and 4th gens and now its outclassing it again by mega evolving? Don't take the piss Salamence! BTW screw cradily too, the annoying little double-teaming wall in the battle factory is a dick.
 Okay, I admit this one is cute, but what the hell is it trying to pull tring to make me catch in on one day a week? Dammit when I catch you you run on my god damn schedule! I know I can cheat by changing the date on my DS, but its still rude. That aftermath ability is petty too BTW, when i kill you, be sportsmanlike about it!
 So ugly and generic, we already have tons of physically defensive poison types and we don't need another lame Muk after Swalot with barely tweaked stats and moveset. At least they should have made it part steel of something with the metal floating in it!
 Similar problem to Garbador, the type combination has been done to death and this thing is just ugly. They're overdoing the multi-head thing too and its moves are a little too similar to Kabutops.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Totally not a cat (Aug 14, 2014)

Geodude
Qwilfish
Wingull
Bastiodon
Conkeldurr
Klefki


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 14, 2014)

I'd have a lot of Vanilluxe, Zubats, and Wingulls.


----------



## Alita (Aug 18, 2014)

Kanto- None. I don't dislike any pokes from this gen. At most I'm just indifferent to some.

Johto- Dunsparce(It's design and stats suck.)

Hoenn- Luvdisc(Same as above. This is the only poke from this gen I hated.)

Sinnoh- I have so many from this gen I hate it's hard to pick one. But I'll say it's a tie between shaymin and arceus. In the movie shaymin had such an annoying personality and I don't care for either of it's form designs. I hate arceus because in my opinion we didn't need a "god" of pokemon. Also he was just disgraceful in the movie and was very incompetent for a alleged "god".

Unova- Tornadus (Ugliest legendary ever and likely the weakest amongst the ugly ass genie trio.)

Kalos- Aromatesse (However you spell this things name. What the fuck were they smoking when they made this pokemon? I mean SERIOUSLY?! This thing is wrong on so many levels.....)


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Oct 22, 2014)

1. Fearow
2. Quagsire
3. Swalot
4. Lickilicky
5. Escalavier
6. Aegislash


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Oct 24, 2014)

And I literally can't choose for Gen 6, the majority of them are horrible.​​


----------



## babaGAReeb (Oct 25, 2014)

brace yourselves, this is one ugly team

*Spoiler*: __ 




pikachu sucks pokeballs


a pokemon that reminds u of the shitty mall santa, has the most pointless dreamworld ability too


shitdisc. i would give this pile of crap to the person i hate the most 



its ugly alright


stupid gay monkey, its brothers are almost as bad


get a haircut u stupid dog


----------



## Alita (Oct 27, 2014)

Alita54 said:


> Kanto- None. I don't dislike any pokes from this gen. At most I'm just indifferent to some.
> 
> Johto- Dunsparce(It's design and stats suck.)
> 
> ...



I take back aromatesse, it's not as bad as I initially thought, my new most hated for the 6th gen is binacle. It's design sucks and it's typing isn't really good and has been done to death numerous times.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 4, 2014)

Gen 1: Gloom
Gen 2: Snubbull
Gen 3: Huntail
Gen 4: Bidoof
Gen 5: Trubbish/Garbodor
Gen 6: Furfrou


----------



## Oceania (Nov 7, 2014)

Hmm a team based on ones I didn't like??? 

   Confuse ray enough said.
 Clair is a bitch pretty much.
 One word: rollout.
 just odd looking 
 Name isn't really good. 
 Doesn't remotely look like a pokemon.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 12, 2014)

You didn't even have the stats to make use of water attacks in gen 1, you're pointless till the physical/special split and even then you're meh. 8U 
-----------------------------------------


Gimmicky and pointless. 
-----------------------------------------


Hate you, hate you so much. Once again a pointless gimmicks. A-HYUCK! Collect all 50 billion patterns kids! No fuck you, your stats are lame and so are you 8U. (Pretty tough choice, honorable mentions were Volbeat and Illumise, Wingull, Swalot, and Castform) 
----------------------------------------- 


Generic pointless fish Pokemon, yeah it has swift swim but meh... 

Props to gen 4 though, I really loved some of the Pokemon in it. Like Glaceon and of course the ever famous Garchomp. No need to go further I trust.  
----------------------------------------- 


As a lover of water starters this guy is disappointing, it's like they ran out of ideas. 

Hey gais! GAAAAAIS! I got it! Let's make Blastoise... but with slightly better attack but slower. 

It took them 6 generations to think Oh, let's make a sweeper water type. 8U Yeah why don't you do that.  

There's worse gen 5 Pokemon but he makes me the maddest cause I expected a lot more.   

Honorable mentions are Garbador, the monkey trio, and Vanillite.
-----------------------------------------  


Go die in a Charizard's Flamethrower you gimmicky mother fucker.


----------

